# Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf



## Angel-Klaus (29. März 2016)

Okay Leute,

eins vorab: falls der thread hier falsch ist, bitte verschieben.

Ich habe u.a. eine Shimano Speedmaster BX 210M mit Wurfgewicht 10 - 30 Gramm. Shimano gibt diese beiden Werte als "optimale" Unter- und Obergrenze an.

Das heißt, ich könnte höhere oder niedrigere Gewichte nehmen, würde aber nicht so weit werfen, richtig?

Die Testkurven-Gewichte könnte ich jetzt auch umrechnen, die Formel kenne ich, das macht aber keinen Sinn, oder? Wozu "könnte" es Sinn machen?


Jetzt aber meine eigentliche Frage: wie finde ich heraus, welche Kraft beim Abwurf wirken kann? Zum Beispiel, wenn ich ein Blei mit 15 Gramm dranhänge, welches ist die höchste Kraft, die dann auf Schnur und Rutenspitze wirkt?

Ich habe da noch nix wirklich Aussagekräftiges gefunden.

Ich würde gerne ausrechnen können, wie stark die Schnur bemessen sein muss, bei 10 g Wurfgewicht, bei 20 g Wurfgewicht, bei 30 g usw. Wie geht das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Der Rutenspitze ist das völlig egal. Die biegt sich halt weg, bei Belastung. In der Regel bist Du bestens bedient, wenn Du Dich in der Mitte der Wurfgewichtsangaben bewegst.


----------



## Fr33 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Blanks vertragen viel mehr als man denkt. Aber gerade hochmodulierte Carbon Blanks vertragen bei Überlastung das "peitschen" beim Wurf nicht gerade toll.... Theoretisch könnte man mit der 10-30Gr Rute auch noch 50-60Gr raus schlenzen.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Dann muss ich mir wohl eingebildet haben, das meine 3lbs Karpfenruten 300g PVA Säcke noch auf ansehnliche Distanzen gebracht haben.


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Mal zurück.
Ich mache das mit Carbon schon lange beruflich.
Das Zeug ist endgeil, hat aber Grenzen.
Man kann den Einsatz dieses Materials optimieren, wobei die Nachteile mit schwimmen.
LG


----------



## Fr33 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Bei maximaler Belastung auf Dauer könnte ich dir Recht geben. Wobei das halt auch abhängig vom verbauten Blank und dessen Reserven und dem Wurfstil abhängt.

Bei ner 10-30Gr Rute wäre das rechnerische optimale WG bei 20Gr (quasi die goldene Mitte). Was passieren würde, wenn er dauerhaft 30Gr wirft? Warscheinlich nichts....  Habe hier auch so ne Rute (okey ist ne Heavy Feeder mit einem WG von 80-180gr.), die seit Jahren mit 160-180Gr Körben + Futter gequält wird. Hier werfe ich halt rund und nicht peitschenartig - aber ist kein raus schlenzen.... macht die Rute bisher seit 2008 mit....  Hab allerdings schon nen Nitro Blank (Custom Rute) beim richtig rausgepeitschtem Wurf in 3 Teile zerbersten sehen.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Na, da läuft wieder einer zur Höchstform auf. Der Thread hat jetzt schon Potenzial.

Muss sich nur jemand bereit erklären, das "Null Argumente, aber Pöbeleien Spiel" mitzuspielen.


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Bei 20 gramm mittlerem wg. bist Du mit Leinen um 4 kg. Tragkraft nicht schlecht beraten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Und wenn er an Steinpackungen angelt, bekommt er keinen Fisch raus...



> Ich würde gerne ausrechnen können, wie stark die Schnur bemessen sein muss, bei 10 g Wurfgewicht, bei 20 g Wurfgewicht, bei 30 g usw. Wie geht das?



Hängt vom Gewässer und der zu beangelnden Fischart ab. 4 Kg können in Gewässern ohne Hängergefahr bei schon langen. Aber wenn du in Hängerträchtigen Gewässern mit größeren Hechten angelst, dann wären auch 8-10 Kg nicht zuviel (wobei das in diesem Fall dann die Rute wohl überlasen würde).


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche gehts beim Gewicht auch teils immer um eine optimale Aufladung um die Wurfweiten zu erreichen, mehr Gewicht ranhängen geht immer, führt aber zur ungenauen Würfen und Fehlbelastung die dann Irgendwann zum Bruch führen kann.

Testkurve sagt ja glaube ich nur aus ab welchem Gewicht die Spitze einen 90 Grad Bogen macht.


----------



## volkerm (29. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Im mittleren, angegebenen Wurfbereich ist man meist gut aufgehoben. Spizzenwerfer eher im unteren Drittel der Spanne.


----------



## fischbär (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Man kann nicht wirklich ausrechnen, welche maximale Kraft wirkt. Dafür müsste man nämlich erstmal definieren, was mit "Kraft" gemeint ist. Aber viel entscheidender, man kann im Prinzip jede "Kraft" erzeugen, wenn man die Rute nur schnell genug durchzieht. Von daher: Rute und Schnur an dem orientieren, was man rauskloppen will und wie stabil es sein muss, bzw. wie weit man werfen will und wie hoch der Wasserwiderstand sein darf.
Natürlich kann man mit einer Rute locker das dreifache des WGs werfen. Sollte man eben ein Bisschen behutsamer machen, dann ist die Belastung auch nicht größer als voll durchgezogenes WG.
Oberhalb des WGs lässt es sich halt meist nur nicht mehr bequem werfen, sondern die Rute schwabbelt rum.
Ob das Aufladen des Blanks überhaupt eine Rolle spielt, kommt sehr auf die Aktion der Rute und die Wurftechnik an. Man muss schon sehr perfekt werfen, um da einen entscheidenden Einfluss zu haben. Normalerweise werfen härtere Blanks einfach weiter als weiche.
Kann man sich ganz einfach vorstellen:
Am Handteil wird eine Winkelgeschwindigkeit X erzeugt. Im besten Fall besteht die bis in die Spitze fort, also im Falle einer sehr sehr harten Rute mit kleinem Köder.
Normalerweise biegt sich die Rute ja gegen die Wurfrichtung weg aber und "bremst" so die Beschleunigung des Köders. Ausnahmen gibt es da am ehesten noch bei sehr leichten Ruten, die dann peitschenartig werfen. Probiert es mal aus! Die maximale Wurfweite bei einer harten und weichen Rute gleicher Länge wird nicht so unterschiedlich sein. Eher noch wird sich die Bequemlichkeit des Wurfs und die Zielgenauigkeit unterscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Aufgeräumt - gerade hier bei den Junganglern herrscht gefälligst anständiger Ton, sonst Mod wie ich sauer und punkteverteilend.
Ansage, keine Bitte.
Danke, nun wieder weiter mit dem eigentlichen Thema...


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Ich habe u.a. eine Shimano Speedmaster BX 210M mit Wurfgewicht 10 - 30 Gramm. Shimano gibt diese beiden Werte als "optimale" Unter- und Obergrenze an.
> 
> Jetzt aber meine eigentliche Frage: *wie finde ich heraus, welche Kraft beim Abwurf wirken kann?* Zum Beispiel, wenn ich ein Blei mit 15 Gramm dranhänge, welches ist die höchste Kraft, die dann auf Schnur und Rutenspitze wirkt?
> 
> ...




Soweit ich weiß gilt die Formel: Kraft = Masse x Beschleunigung..... 

Willst du es berechnen oder willst du eine Schnurempfehlung in Sachen Schnurstärke (*geringste* benötigte Tragkraft)?

Auch das ist nicht so einfach. Da eine kleine schmächtige Person eben nicht die Wurfkraft aufbringen kann wie eine große kräftige. Folglich bleibt es eine Empfehlung in Verbindung mit eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## GandRalf (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, da wir es hier mit relativ kleinen Massen zu tun haben, sowie Masse-Feder Systemen (Rute) und Hebelverhältnissen, die auch von "kleinen" Leuten ohne Probleme beschleunigt werden können.


----------



## Holz Hecht (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Völlig ungeachtet von der Spitzenbelastung beim Wurf würde ich eine Schnur immer so wählen,  wie es das Gewässer oder die zu erwarteten Fische fordern. Eine Schnur sollte,  meiner Meinung nach, also immer stärker gewählt werden,  als es die Belastung beim Wurf fordert. 

LG


----------



## Revilo62 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Ich glaube, dass der TE die Überschrift etwas unglücklich gewählt hat, er meint aus meiner Sicht die max. Belastung der Rute beim Wurf.
Warum er die Frage stellt, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Die erforderliche Rute wähle ich nach dem Köder, seiner Aktion, dem Gewicht und der Präsentation aus.
Pauschal zu sagen, die genannte Rute hat ein optimales WG von 20 g, ohne die Aktion zu kennen, ist auch nicht unbedingt richtig.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich wähle die Schnüre mit Bauchgefühl aus, hat mittlerweile aber auch schon mit Erfahrung zu tun und bei neueren Schnurmodellen gebrauche ich auch schon mal Foren und deren schier unerschöpfliche Kreativität.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angel-Klaus (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, auch wenn ich manche nicht nachvollziehen kann, weil mir noch das Wissen fehlt.

Wenn ich weiß, dass ein 10g-Gewicht 100m weit fliegt, kann ich doch daraus sicher die Abfluggeschwindigkeit ausrechnen.

Wieso kann ich daraus nicht errechnen, welche maximale Kraft auf meine Schnur wirkt? Denn das will ich ja wissen, habe ich ja auch so geschrieben.

Hallo Revilo,

Du schreibst:


Revilo62 schrieb:


> ...Die erforderliche Rute wähle ich nach dem Köder, seiner Aktion, dem Gewicht und der Präsentation aus....
> ...ich wähle die Schnüre mit Bauchgefühl aus, hat mittlerweile aber auch schon mit Erfahrung zu tun...
> ...bei neueren Schnurmodellen gebrauche ich auch schon mal Foren und deren schier unerschöpfliche Kreativität...


 Veräppelst Du mich? 

So wollte ich das ja nicht ermitteln, ich wollte es irgendwie genauer wissen. 

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, "Wurfgewichtx200=Schnurstärke *(Edit: Tragkraft in Gramm)*", ich finde das aber nicht, weiß auch nicht wie das so kommt und ob das so stimmt.

Kennt von Euch jemand diese Regel?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß, dass ein 10g-Gewicht 100m weit fliegt, kann ich doch daraus sicher die Abfluggeschwindigkeit ausrechnen.
> 
> Wieso kann ich daraus nicht errechnen, welche maximale Kraft auf meine Schnur wirkt? Denn das will ich ja wissen, habe ich ja auch so geschrieben.



Und dann hast du einen theoretischen Wert, der dir am Wasser genau was bringt?

Fischgrößen und Gewässerstruktur werden in der Gleichung nicht berücksichtigt.

Und wenn du die Schnur ans untere Limit bringen möchtest um größere Fische möglichst abzureissen. Nehm einfach die dünnste Schnur die es gibt und schalte 10m Schlagschnur vor.


----------



## angler1996 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten, auch wenn ich manche nicht nachvollziehen kann, weil mir noch das Wissen fehlt.
> 
> Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, "Wurfgewichtx200=Schnurstärke", ich finde das aber nicht, weiß auch nicht wie das so kommt und ob das so stimmt.
> 
> ...



50 gr mal 200 gleich was? in welcher Maßeinheit? mm ?|supergri
 Gruß A.


----------



## heinzi (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*



angler1996 schrieb:


> 50 gr mal 200 gleich was? in welcher Maßeinheit? mm ?|supergri
> Gruß A.



50gr * 200 = 10000 gr
Schnurstärke = 10 Kg


----------



## u-see fischer (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß, dass ein 10g-Gewicht 100m weit fliegt, kann ich doch daraus sicher die Abfluggeschwindigkeit ausrechnen.


 
 Nee, kannst Du nicht. Die Kraft die notwendig ist, ein 10g Blei 100m weit zu werfen hängt auch von der Form des Blei (Luftwiderstand) ab. 
 Wem mal beim Auswurf die Schnur gebrochen/abgerissen ist, weiß auch, wie stark die "Bremswirkung" durch die abfliegende Schnur ist, da die Montage ohne Schnur bis zum Horizont fliegt. Hier gilt auch, je dicker die Schnur, desto stärker wird das Blei abgebremst. 
 Auch die Bauform der Angelrolle (Weitwurfspule oder nicht) spielt ebenfalls eine Rolle auf den Kraftaufwand der benötigt wird, 10g Blei 100m weit zu werfen.

 Wüste daher nicht, wie man da das alles in eine Formel packen könnte.


----------



## Angel-Klaus (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nee, kannst Du nicht. Die Kraft die notwendig ist, ein 10g Blei 100m weit zu werfen hängt auch von der Form des Blei (Luftwiderstand) ab.
> Wem mal beim Auswurf die Schnur gebrochen/abgerissen ist, weiß auch, wie stark die "Bremswirkung" durch die abfliegende Schnur ist, da die Montage ohne Schnur bis zum Horizont fliegt. Hier gilt auch, je dicker die Schnur, desto stärker wird das Blei abgebremst.
> Auch die Bauform der Angelrolle (Weitwurfspule oder nicht) spielt ebenfalls eine Rolle auf den Kraftaufwand der benötigt wird, 10g Blei 100m weit zu werfen.
> 
> Wüste daher nicht, wie man da das alles in eine Formel packen könnte.


Stimmt, das ist auch super interessant. Macht die Sache allerdings wieder weitaus komplizierter. :c

Viele Grüße


----------



## Angel-Klaus (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Was haltet Ihr denn von diesem tollen Artikel aus der Anglerpraxis:

Welche-Schnur-braucht-man-wirklich?

Die Tragkraft der Schnur wird nicht nach der Last beim Auswurf, sondern der maximalen Belastung beim Drill dimensioniert. Klingt für mich auch sehr plausibel.#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Versuch ich schon die ganze Zeit zu erklären.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> ...........Klingt für mich auch sehr plausibel.#6



Ist es auch.
Sicher kann man etwas Reserve zulegen ,wenn man in hindernisreichen Gewässern fischt z.b.
Thema  Abriebfestigkeit.
Sollte aber alles im Rahmen bleiben.
So macht es z.b keinen Sinn eine Matchrute mit einer 25 er Mono zu fischen. 
Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will.? |rolleyes


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

So sehr ich Dein Interesse daran, die theoretischen Kräfte zu berechnen, nachvollziehen kann:
Vergiss es!
:mBeim Angeln geht es um die Praxis und da gehen Erfahrungswerte exponential in die Gleichung ein...

Ein paar Ästchen/Steine unter Wasser, oder ein nicht perfekt gebundener Knoten reichen um jede Theorie ad absurdum zu führen.
Als Einsteiger bist Du gut bedient, mit dickeren Schnüren zu fischen.
Dann kannst Du schrittweise nach unten gehen.
Bis Du freiwillig wieder eine Stufe höher gehst...

Sinn und Unsinn der Ultraleichtfischerei gehören aber m.M. nicht ins Junganglerforum!
Wie gesagt:
Anfänger sollten lieber etwas stärker angeln!


Jetzt aber noch einen praxistauglichen Tip:
:mDie WG-Angaben der Hersteller sind immer nur ein grober Richtwertfür das Mögliche.

Um das optimale Wurfgewicht im Laden feststellen zu können gibt es aber einen einfachen Trick:
:mEinfach ein Gewicht (innnerhalb der Angabe) in den Spitzenring hängen!
Idealerweise ist es der Köder, den man hauptsächlich Fischen will...

An der Reaktion der Spitze kann man die Tauglichkeit gut abschätzen:
Bleibt die Spitze völlig gerade, ist der Köder zu leicht.
Biegt sie sich fast wie im Drill ist er zu schwer.
Wenn´s genau passt, spürt man den Köder in der Rute, aber belastet sie dabei nicht...

Das kann man zwar gut spüren, aber nicht berechnen.


----------



## Angel-Klaus (31. März 2016)

Okay,

kann ich denn schlussfolgern, dass die Kraft, die auf die Schnur beim Abwurf wirkt, immer vernachlässigbar gegenüber der Kraft beim Drill ist, also kleiner?

Ich habe es schon geschafft, beim Abwurf den Schnurfangbügel nicht umzuklappen und damit die Schnur zu zerreißen. In dem Fall war die Kraft beim Abwurf auf jeden Fall größer als die Tragkraft der Schnur.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (31. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Das war dann eine Schockbelastung, nicht vergleichbar einer dauerhaft anliegenden Kraft (Drill).


----------



## hirschkaefer (31. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Angeln mit geschlossenem Bügel ist auch ganz klar eine Fehlbedienung. Ist wie kochen ohne Wasser. Irgendwann geht dann halt mal was kaputt. Ich verstehe den Sinn der ganzen Diskussion noch nicht so wirklich.... Lasst mir ein Licht aufgehen!!!!


----------



## Angel-Klaus (31. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Spaß muss sein:



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> ...  wenn du in Hänger-trächtigen Gewässern mit größeren Hechten angelst, dann wären auch 8-10 Kg nicht zuviel ...


Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie ich mit meinem größeren Hecht am Haken angel und plötzlich Nessi vor mir auftaucht. :q

Schockbelastung ja, aber Kraft ist Kraft. Und das das eine Fehlbedienung ist, ist mir auch klar. Könnt Ihr mir denn bitte auch meine Fragen beantworten?

Viele Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. März 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Die Frage lässt sich nicht pauschal beantworten[emoji6] 

Es hilft auch nix,die Schnur isoliert zu betrachten.

Das Zusammenspiel der Gesamtkomponenten machts.

Nimm dazu noch Gewässerspezifische sowie "taktische" Gegebenheiten und auch die pers.Vorlieben/Erfahrung und du kommst an einen Punkt,an dem jede mühsam aufgestellte Rechenformel kläglich versagt.


----------



## thanatos (2. April 2016)

*AW: Spitzenbelastung der Rute beim Auswurf*

Deine Frage ist einfach so nicht zu beantworten ,du müßtest dann auch die genaue Geschwindigkeit des Blei´s am Ende der Schnur messen können ,z.B.mit einem Lasermessgerät und dann findest du auch sicher die Formel um die entsprechende Fliehkraft zu berechnen -aber wozu ????


----------

